# Triac stf 12A800V ¿ Cual lo sustituye para tarjeta de lavadora Daewoo ?



## julio1234567 (Ago 9, 2016)

gracias  solicito me colaboren el tiristor stf de 12A80 no se consigue pueden ayudarme indicandome por cual se puede reemplazar y que cumpla con el mismo tiempo. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2016)

Si la pata 1 con la 2 marca continuidad , está en corto.

NTE56065

BTA212X 800B


----------



## macrosound (Ago 10, 2016)

Mac15a10g , este lo reemplaza , mas potente y efectivo.


----------



## julio1234567 (Ago 11, 2016)

Gracias, la informacion es buena


----------

